# Audis in the Park 2014



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The TTOC is once again having a club stand at AITP on 10th August at Billing Aquadrome Northampton. As this is one of the major Audi events of the year the club is offering discounted entry tickets to members at the bargain rate of only £5 per car , these can be purchased by clicking HERE

AITP Club Stand Participants

Yellow_TT
Burns
Wallsendmag
RICHJWALL
Paulc1
Nick Jones
John Lambert
Mark Francis
Bartsimpsonhead ?
SexyTT
Ian Parker
j3nks
Rebecca Hollick
Stuarte
Davelincs
Fizzleh
paulttc
Lollypop86
Pincherrn
mistress-mk1TT
MalsTT
millepeed 
pugwash69
nobby
ryanmtt
paul4821
neilc
mikeTT
Paul
Nadim-M
M18NTT
Duggy
hugy
Eadon
Candyturbo
Davcov
eastwood1875
Jenny H
paulc1
Nyxx
Spaceman10
Nem
V6RUL


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If I can get the chopper back from offshore on Friday I think I may be ok to come down to the event on Sunday.
Linky no working for the tickets..may just blag the gate with the usual spiel..
Steve


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> If I can get the chopper back from offshore on Friday I think I may be ok to come down to the event on Sunday.
> Linky no working for the tickets..may just blag the gate with the usual spiel..
> Steve


No problem Steve Hope to see you there


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT Owners Club said:


> The TTOC is once again having a club stand at AITP on 10th August at Billing Aquadrome Northampton. As this is one of the major Audi events of the year the club is offering discounted entry tickets to members at the bargain rate of only £5 per car , these can be purchased by clicking HERE
> 
> AITP Club Stand Participants
> 
> ...


Excellent 

Are we given special passes or just cruise on to the club stand?

Daz


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Did you order via the club shop? And if so, did you receive a wristband? That's also your ticket to the stand


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

burns said:


> Did you order via the club shop? And if so, did you receive a wristband? That's also your ticket to the stand


No mate. I haven't a ticket - was going to buy on the gate.

Daz


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Snot a problem - we'll know who you are :wink: Just head over and join the stand


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

burns said:


> Snot a problem - we'll know who you are :wink: Just head over and join the stand


Thanks mate 

Really looking forward to it and the convoy will be epic 

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Snot a problem - we'll know who you are :wink: Just head over and join the stand
> ...


Just look for my big hair we'll save you a space, just blag it lol

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

burns said:


> Snot a problem - we'll know who you are :wink: Just head over and join the stand


... I've read elsewhere on the forum that to get on the TTOC club stand, we have to wear a pink carnation in our left lapel and be carrying a copy of the financial times before sidling up to TTOC organisers and greeting them with:- "The black crow flies low over Moscow" whilst carrying out the secret three-fingered handshake ...

... I've heard this is to keep out the TTF 'riff-raff' ... is there any truth to this? ...
:?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Snot a problem - we'll know who you are :wink: Just head over and join the stand
> ...


Yep total truth in the one........you forgot the wink tho

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Disappointed to be missing this but will still be in Polska, have a great time looks like a good turnout.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Disappointed to be missing this but will still be in Polska, have a great time looks like a good turnout.


Dont worry we'll have fun for you  lol

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now, better get busy cleaning the car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Not long now, better get busy cleaning the car


To late now you will never get that old banger is shape in time :wink: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers mate, I just won't park it near yours


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Rear hubs been painted tomorrow

Then a cleaning frenzy on Saturday and possibly Sunday



Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Rear hubs been painted tomorrow
> 
> Then a cleaning frenzy on Saturday and possibly Sunday
> 
> ...


And you can clean mine too  lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Rear hubs been painted tomorrow
> ...


But my arms will be aching by then Jess :roll:

Daz x


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Me and another ttoc member are going to be coming up tommorow and are going to pay on the gate , hope we can be on the club stand as there was a post on the ttoc facebook saying we could , thanks


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah you can no problem.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi GUYS Sorry to be a kill joy but this weather front will hit Billing About 10 am take your wet gear I am not sure if I am coming I am not far from billing only take me Half an Hour ,so see how it goes


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not going.
This weather is BAD!


----------

